# La pensione all'uxoricida



## Abigail (20 Agosto 2010)

L'altra sera a d Amore criminale ho visto la storia di Annamaria Mele

http://www.amorecriminale.rai.it/dl...d-3e26-4a2f-9f66-ba55832a6e7f.html?refresh_ce

Siccome non ci credevo al fatto che un uxoricida può ,dopo avere scontato la pena , richiedere ed OTTENERE la pensione di reversibilità del coniuge da lui ammazzato , mi sono documentata in internet...
Non ci posso credere...è vero.
Stanno cercando di escludere l'uxoricida da questa legge ma ancora non è passata...http://www.camera.it/_dati/leg16/lavori/stampati/pdf/16PDL0036390.pdf
Sono allibita.
Oltretutto la levano alla figlia per darla al marito assassino.
Ma si sono fumati il cervello??

Notare, fra l'altro, che la proposta di legge viene solo dopo avere visto in televisione a mi manda rai3..

Donne sempre più calpestate e umiliate.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> L'altra sera a d Amore criminale ho visto la storia di Annamaria Mele
> 
> http://www.amorecriminale.rai.it/dl...d-3e26-4a2f-9f66-ba55832a6e7f.html?refresh_ce
> 
> ...


 Probabilmente vale anche per chi ha ucciso il marito.
Ma quello (ho visto la storia, ma non fino a quel punto) ha già scontato la pena?


----------



## Fabry (20 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Probabilmente vale anche per chi ha ucciso il marito.
> Ma quello (ho visto la storia, ma non fino a quel punto) ha già scontato la pena?



Condannato a 14 anni, ne ha scontati 9, ora è libero.....:bleah:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Condannato a 14 anni, ne ha scontati 9, ora è libero.....:bleah:


 Ma i parenti della moglie sono liberi di ricoprirlo di escrementi?


----------



## Fabry (20 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma i parenti della moglie sono liberi di ricoprirlo di escrementi?



Sarebbe il minimo.....ho visto anch'io la trasmissione e sono rimasto basito, le vittime e i loro parenti sono anche sbeffeggiati grazie a leggi improponibili


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Sarebbe il minimo.....ho visto anch'io la trasmissione e sono rimasto basito, le vittime e i loro parenti sono anche sbeffeggiati grazie a leggi improponibili


 Anche perché lui era un delinquente anche prima di ucciderla.


----------



## Abigail (20 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Condannato a 14 anni, ne ha scontati 9, ora è libero.....:bleah:


di rubare i soldi alla moglie e alla figlia


----------



## Fabry (20 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> di rubare i soldi alla moglie e alla figlia



Una cosa abominevole, 80% della reversibilità all'uxoricida e 20% alla figlia :unhappy:


----------



## Abigail (20 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Una cosa abominevole, 80% della reversibilità all'uxoricida e 20% alla figlia :unhappy:


tu giuro mi sembra fantascienza...
istigazione a delinquere. Ecco cos'è


----------



## Fabry (20 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> tu giuro mi sembra fantascienza...
> istigazione a delinquere. Ecco cos'è



Purtroppo è la dura realtà....


----------



## Amarax (21 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Una cosa abominevole, 80% della reversibilità all'uxoricida e 20% alla figlia :unhappy:


 
Non c'è limite all'assurdo.
L'ho sentito e , sebbene questo sia gravissimo , mi sono detta "anche questo???? e perchè mi meraviglio del mio? "
Già perchè con la reversibilità ci sono casini enormi in giro.
Io di me vi posso dire che la 2 ex moglie di mio padre (6 mesi insieme) prende la reversibilità, e mia madre (25 anni insieme e 3 figli) no.
Imbrogli vari le hanno consentito di farlo ed ora...stiamo iniziando a fare qualcosa...

Se vi va di rispondermi non quotate le parte che mi riguarda perchè la cancellerò.
Se avete consigli sono più che ben accetti.


----------



## Micia (21 Agosto 2010)

sconcertate.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

A me risultava che la reversibilità, in presenza di più mogli (o mariti), venisse data in percentuale proporzionata agli anni di matrimonio.


----------



## Amarax (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me risultava che la reversibilità, in presenza di più mogli (o mariti), venisse data in percentuale proporzionata agli anni di matrimonio.


 
Se esiste un assegno divorzile, si.
Ma se non c'è e c'è invece  un accordo privato diverso( uso casa non intestata a lei, ma solo a lui) che si fa?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Se esiste un assegno divorzile, si.
> Ma se non c'è e c'è invece un accordo privato diverso( uso casa non intestata a lei, ma solo a lui) che si fa?


 Eh sì...vero..è condizionata alla presenza dell'assegno... forse non prende nulla neanche se non c'è una seconda moglie...


----------



## Amarax (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Eh sì...vero..è condizionata alla presenza dell'assegno... forse non prende nulla neanche se non c'è una seconda moglie...


no...ma si deve fare una causa. L'ha fatta anche l'altra. L'ha vinta :matto::matto:

Ora tocca a noi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> no...ma si deve fare una causa. L'ha fatta anche l'altra. L'ha vinta :matto::matto:
> 
> Ora tocca a noi...


Speriamo...


----------



## Amarax (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Speriamo...


 
tante carte da preparare...
ma a settembre inizio :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> tante carte da preparare...
> ma a settembre inizio :up:


 E' questione di giustizia.


----------

